# CRP cover.



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I finally got my second CRP contract finalized with the FSA and USDA and got it in the ground. I really enjoy watching an AG field come to life. Every wild creature benefits from the program. My mix is native warm season grass, native flowers, forbs, and legumes.














Step one-spay and wait to see if you missed any spots, then spot spray anything you missed.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Step 2-drill in your seed.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Step 3-pray for a little rain and watch it grow. The first year is a little slow. It might get about 2’ tall or so, but it will be full of food. Next year it will reach 4’ or 5’ tall no problem and support lots of critters from bee’s to bucks


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looking good! I wish my soil was better than rock and clay. Hopefully you get some rain to boost it along.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Muddy said:


> Step 3-pray for a little rain and watch it grow. The first year is a little slow. It might get about 2’ tall or so, but it will be full of food. Next year it will reach 4’ or 5’ tall no problem and support lots of critters from bee’s to bucks
> View attachment 472079


WOW...Only 8 minutes from start of preparing the soil to seedlings. You must be related to Jack from the Beanstalk. JK.

How big is your field?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Muddy is quick on the drawl! Post some pics later in season too, good luck.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> WOW...Only 8 minutes from start of preparing the soil to seedlings. You must be related to Jack from the Beanstalk. JK.
> 
> How big is your field?


It’s 10 acres. The other one that I planted a couple years ago is 10.6 acres.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

No alfalfa or clover?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

s.a.m said:


> No alfalfa or clover?


Yes. It has crimson, ladino, and Alsike clover in the legume mixture. No alfalfa. I did a smaller CRP planting of berry bushes and mast trees a few years ago that called for some alfalfa in the interseeding blend, but the other contracts did not include any alfalfa in the blend.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Here’s an update photo that I took last week. This photo is 9 weeks after planting. The bee’s are all over the pollinators.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks GREAT muddy.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The wildflowers are really liking this little hot and dry spell that we are having. I’m pretty happy with the germination rate on both the grass and flowers.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

My sister is just now doing the rehab on the home farm. They done 60 acres earlier in the year because they took some hay last year. The other 160 acres is mowed and will spray in September and replant October / early November. Hopefully get something growing good before freeze up. We're southern Ohio, so it should be ok.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

What kind of seed mix are you planting?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

gosh I don't remember, I went over the contract with her but that was last spring. I know it's not wildflowers, but I think it has a mix of legumes and grasses, maybe blue stem. She sub contracted the seeding and so I didn't look at it again. I have only been involved with any of the farm decisions since her husband died. She is legally blind so I help her go over paper work and I have mowed some, but beyond consulting I'm not involved. That's why the whole place is in CRP, it's simpler for her.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Southernsaug said:


> gosh I don't remember, I went over the contract with her but that was last spring. I know it's not wildflowers, but I think it has a mix of legumes and grasses, maybe blue stem. She sub contracted the seeding and so I didn't look at it again. I have only been involved with any of the farm decisions since her husband died. She is legally blind so I help her go over paper work and I have mowed some, but beyond consulting I'm not involved. That's why the whole place is in CRP, it's simpler for her.


Post some pictures once it germinates and gets going. That should also help your turkeys.


----------

